# MISCELLANEOUS from Trujillo - PART ONE !!!



## gerardo77 (Jan 31, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos. Da gusto ver lo bien cuidadas que estan las casonas coloniales.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buenas tomas trujillanos, luce muy linda la ciudad!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Gracias por sus fotos! Realmente bien cheveres.
> 
> *saludos desde Lima*.


Osea k ya tas en Lima


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Vean el detalle de la madera, el fierro y la pintura de las paredes. La Casa de la emancipación tiene cosas muy interesantes, cuando fuimos ya habían cerrado, ya tomaremos fotos adentro. Dato: Esa casona fue palacio legislativo y palacio de gobierno allá por los 1820's con Riva Agüero.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que buen legado històrico tiene esta ciudad y Perupd tienes la mejor càmara de los tres??????

Super el thread


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cuando veo Trujillo automáticamente pienso en Lima. Ambas ciudades se parecen mucho en su arquitectura. Unos cuantos edificios altos y un poco más de movimiento y las voy a confundir.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Je, Je, Je, Gracias.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

perupd said:


> Vean el detalle de la madera, el fierro y la pintura de las paredes. La Casa de la emancipación tiene cosas muy interesantes, cuando fuimos ya habían cerrado, ya tomaremos fotos adentro. Dato: Esa casona fue palacio legislativo y palacio de gobierno allá por los 1820's con Riva Agüero.



si pedro, yo tambien noto esas pequeñas similitudes entre ambas.....

tu foto pd, me gusta como salio al detalle...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

SKY Y CUANDO EL PART TWO


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el domingo


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, un excelente paseo nocturno por Trujillo!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Cuando veo Trujillo automáticamente pienso en Lima. Ambas ciudades se parecen mucho en su arquitectura. Unos cuantos edificios altos y un poco más de movimiento y las voy a confundir.


sip, excelentes fotos de Trujillo, felicitaciones!! kay:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

como me gustaria que foristas de otras ciudades hagan estos recorridos.Los de Arequipa nos han sorprendido este mes con threads,pero falta mucho por mostrar.Me gustaria ver mas de Chiclayo,que despues del thread de Flavio no vi mas,mas de Piura aunque los threads de Skypiura y FriendLima estuvieron buenos.Y tal vez otros angulos de Lima,ya no tanto a nivel de calle sino panoramicas.Igual buen aporte de todos.


----------



## meli (Sep 30, 2005)

Yo he visitado recientemente una ciudad que podría ser una ciudad gemela a nuestro querido Trujillo con sus balacones, y con sus plazas. Queda en la isla de Tenerife-España. Aunque no son 100% iguales tiene muchas cosas en común. Espero pronto poder hacer alguna miscelania de fotos. Saludos


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

wow trujillo se manda un buen de patrimonios historicos
la plaza de armas elegantisima
sin duda le pongo un 10! se mantiene muy limpia y ordenada y muchas iglesias instauradas muy buena municipalidad sin duda kay:
saludos :hi:

aa y gracias por compartir tus fotos skyperu!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

de nada jon wowow, es grato leer sus opiniones sean de cualquier tipo siempre guardando la linea, y eso incentiva a aportar cada vez mas ......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, de noche Trujillo sí que luce interesante.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

¡Saludos desde Lima! Me gusta la zona de los cafés del Jr. Pizarro. En una noche del verano de 1993, caminando con mi familia por dicho jirón, entramos al restaurant Romano y pedimos milkshakes. Eso se convirtió en toda una tradición para mi hermano y para mí, cada vez que vamos a Trujillo no dejamos de ir a Romano para tomarnos un milkshake.

Otro local del Jr. Pizarro que siempre visito es la Juguería San Agustín. 

¿Tienen fotos del interior y exterior de dichos locales?

¡Hasta la próxima! :cheers:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cazafantasias said:


> Otro local del Jr. Pizarro que siempre visito es la Juguería San Agustín.


San Agustin en Pizarro ya no existe... Solamente hay en jr. bolivar, jr. ayacucho y av husares de junin


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*¿San Agustín del Jr. Pizarro ya no existe?*

¡Saludos! Qué pena que la Juguería San Agustín del Jr. Pizarro ya no exista.  ¿Qué local ocupa ahora ese inmueble?

En fin, aún no conozco los otros locales de San Agustín.

¡Hasta la próxima, Trujillo!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cazafantasias said:


> ¡Saludos! Qué pena que la Juguería San Agustín del Jr. Pizarro ya no exista.  ¿Qué local ocupa ahora ese inmueble?
> 
> En fin, aún no conozco los otros locales de San Agustín.
> 
> ¡Hasta la próxima, Trujillo!


asi es.. ahora en ese local del jr Pizarro esta Financor (financiera de Ripley).

San Agustin sigue teniendo otros 3 locales, aunque a mi parecer, el sabor del local original (el de jr. bolivar) no lo tienen ninguno de los otros dos..


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ufffff el san agustin de bolivar man! de ley me comere un sandwich de pollo con su respectivo jugo el primer dia de mis vacaciones en Trujillo... btw no habia visto este thread  esta bueno


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenasas las nocturnas ! El centro trujillano es bien bonito. Hay mucha vida en las fotos !


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Me gusta la casa Madelengoitia! si es que fuera una A enves de la E seria mi segundo apellido Madalengoitia!!!! Muy bonita casa de verdad ah!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Muy buen thread de Trujillo.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

hermoso como siempre Trujillo


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito e interesante el thread Trujillano, sobre todo porque muestra Trujillo nocturno y su gran actividad comercial. Conocí la ciudad hace más de treinta años, solamente fuí esa vez, muchos de los edificios más o menos altos del centro ya existián en esa entonces. Lo bueno es que parece que ahora parece que Trujillo se esta conviertiendo en una gran metropoli, llegando al millon de habitantes, probablemente al finalizar esta decada. Me gusta mucho que se cuiden y mantengan los lindos edificios coloniales que tiene la ciudad, patrimonio del Perú. Igualmente me gusta que hay un plan para peatonalizar el centro de la ciudad.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas las fotos!!!!


----------



## Kala (Nov 7, 2007)

Ocaso invernal en Huanchaco


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwwww k buen ocaso¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

La ciudad sigue creciendo y desarrollando, pero manteniend su patrimonio. Los ejemplos son las casonas en el centro tan bien cuidades y ahora con el circuito turístico religiosa mejora toda aún mas.


----------

